# What am i missing in Teddys new cage?



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone,http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/posting.php?mode=post&f=8#
I just revamped Teddy Bear's cage to a 3x2 c&c cage. I want to know what i'm missing if anything, and what I can put in to make it interactive]

Here is a list of everything I include in his cage:

CSW wheel
large size igloo
large water bowl
large food bowl 
loft (an enclosed one so Teddy doesn't fall )
hedgehog sized tube leading up to loft
Hedgie toy that can be microwaved to be warm (filled with buckwheat, Hedgehogs go nuts to snuggle up with it)
Monkey toy with a body thats a blanket
Kitty toys with no holes in them
Room filled with blankies (closed off by c&c cubes with a little hole so he can enter)
Fleece liners (i have different ones so I can change them when others get dirty and are in the wash) 

Here are some photos of it:
BTW sorry for the poopy wheel I took theese pics when I just woke up, so it hasnt been cleaned yet... :shock: 





































^ ummm.... ewww ^ 



















thanks for all the help and the shots make the cage look poor because of the angles i took them at....


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I would reinforce the cages with zipties. Also is there a barrier on the loft? so that he cant fall? and how steep is the tube? cant see it well from the pictures, and coroplast should go on the inside to prevent climbing  other than that it looks awesome  Really love the fabric pattern!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

pooka dotted said:


> I would reinforce the cages with zipties. Also is there a barrier on the loft? so that he cant fall? and how steep is the tube? cant see it well from the pictures, and coroplast should go on the inside to prevent climbing  other than that it looks awesome  Really love the fabric pattern!


Hi! I actually do have zipties to reinforce everything! Yup there is a barrier, And im working on getting coroplast to fit on the inside cuz i got a too big-ish piece :lol: Thanks so much for your feed back  (BTW i am obsessed with animal prints so i decided on this fabric) :mrgreen:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

TeddysMommy said:


> Hello everyone,http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/posting.php?mode=post&f=8#
> I just revamped Teddy Bear's cage to a 3x2 c&c cage. I want to know what i'm missing if anything, and what I can put in to make it interactive]
> 
> Here is a list of everything I include in his cage:
> ...


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

TeddysMommy said:


> TeddysMommy said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/posting.php?mode=post&f=8#
> ...


----------

